# 1970 Schwinn Stingray



## Fire Bike (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and have a question about a 1970 Schwinn Stingray for sale locally at $300 OBO. What do you think is a good offer on the bike? What looks non original?  Also, perhaps a silly question but size wise are these bikes too small for adults to ride? I'm 5ft6in so not exactly a giant lol?


----------



## Fire Bike (Jan 26, 2016)

Here are some more pics.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 26, 2016)

1. the bike is 1968 2. it was repainted with a crappy non original seat. All other parts look original. I paid $400 for a repainted one that was fully original with mint seat and fenders. I would offer $150 and go $250 if needed. Parts alone worth $300 but I would get him to come down based on the fact it was repainted with wrong seat. As for height I am 5 10 and have no problem riding one. I would buy it just for the parts and part it out. Then take your money and buy an original paint frame and transfer the parts. There are a few nice frames on ebay now


----------



## Fire Bike (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you very much for the info on this bike. I made an offer so I'll see how the seller responds.


----------



## Fire Bike (Jan 26, 2016)

Just retracted my offer as the seller told me the bike is currently buried under snow!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 27, 2016)

I would go get it even if it is in the snow because it will not rust overnight. Just see if he will take less if you dig it out, I would do that if I had the chance


----------



## Fire Bike (Jan 27, 2016)

Someone else wound up buying it for $300. Although cool looking my heart wasn't set on it as I would like to really find a Schwinn Manta Ray.


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 12, 2016)

waiting for this to turn up as i think it was a scam as well as the 70 lemon peeler


----------

